# Looking to Sub in Hornell,NY area



## jholley (Aug 19, 2006)

Just moved back to the area and looking for work.Have 3 trucks,one a dump truck with salt dogg salter.


----------



## Bill Blum CSP (Nov 30, 2006)

Not sure how far Binghamton is but i need someone there Call Bill at Cenova 215-225-4370


----------



## jholley (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Bill but that about 100 miles east of here.Responce time may be a little slow,lol.

Thanks


----------

